# Training Karambit



## NARC (Jun 13, 2005)

%-} Just got my two new training karambits made by Tuhon Ray Dionaldo, one word for ya...SWEET! %-} 
Great piece of workmanship!


----------



## arnisador (Jun 13, 2005)

How about a picture?


----------



## dearnis.com (Jun 14, 2005)

If all goes well I should be down the weekend after 4th of July; we'll play a bit!


----------



## NARC (Jun 14, 2005)

There is a good photo at the his website fcskali.com
then go to the Pro Shop section to check it out. %-}
I tired to attach it but it did not work :idunno:


----------



## silatman (Jun 14, 2005)

Nasty looking weapon dude, I want one!! (or two)


----------



## Ceicei (Jun 14, 2005)

NARC said:
			
		

> There is a good photo at the his website fcskali.com
> then go to the Pro Shop section to check it out. %-}
> I tired to attach it but it did not work :idunno:


 I went to that website you suggested and viewed the picture.  Was this the one you got?  If so, *whew*!  It reminds me of claws of an animal...

 - Ceicei


----------



## NARC (Jun 14, 2005)

That's the one! %-}


----------



## OULobo (Jun 17, 2005)

Ceicei said:
			
		

> I went to that website you suggested and viewed the picture.  Was this the one you got?  If so, *whew*!  It reminds me of claws of an animal...
> 
> - Ceicei



Some say it is modeled after a tiger's claw.


----------



## arnisandyz (Jun 17, 2005)

OULobo said:
			
		

> Some say it is modeled after a tiger's claw.



Yeah, depending on who you talk to some people say the tiger claw (Indonesian), others say the fighting cock spur (Filipino)


----------



## silatman (Jun 17, 2005)

are you just training with this or do you intend on carrying one, In australia this is considered a dagger and so would be prohibited.


----------



## OULobo (Jun 18, 2005)

arnisandyz said:
			
		

> Yeah, depending on who you talk to some people say the tiger claw (Indonesian), others say the fighting cock spur (Filipino)



You know I've seen a version from the pilipines that actually looks like a cock's spur. HardHeadJarHead posted a pic of one and I saw one at a camp last year.

Here:

http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=22651


----------



## BruceCalkins (Jun 18, 2005)

Sweet is just the right word. I wish they were not against the law in my state. Unfortunatly New York State has trouble with any Blade with a hold in it. (AKA Brass Knuckle Style) Any of the really good MA weapons are slowly getting outlawed... But you can still walk down main st with a sword strapped to your back... figure that out... A sword on your back falls under the same rule as a knife. As long as it is not Double edges and not hidden from view.. You can carry it. You just cant Brandish it in Public.... Silly. Most good small defense weapons are not allowed. Karambit, Tonfa, Colapable Escrima, The Basic Yawari Sticks, ... All outlawed. But a Bad Guy can get a permit and blow your head off with his little gun... Nuts


----------



## BruceCalkins (Jun 18, 2005)

I may be wrong but isn't the term of the Claw based on the use... As in If the claw is used facing down it is considered a Dragons Claw and If Facing Up it was called the Cocks Spur... I might be wrong I just seem to remember that from a friend in the arts that uses one.


----------

